#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Error in sending mail from excel with cdo

## mukeshbaviskar

Dear friends,
I have created a program to send mail from excel with cdo but I'm getting error. Due to my lack of knowledge there are some mistakes in code which results in error. I have posted it on excel vba programming. I'm pasting a link of it here.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...html?p=3381065

Please go through it and solve my problem at the earliest. I'm very much tired of this program because since long time I'm trying to achieve the desire result but in vain.

I appreciate your guidance to solve my problem positively.

Thanking you in anticipation.

Mukesh

----------

